# bono libros - school book vouchers



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

in the Valencia region will now be available for all primary school children

'Los alumnos de primero y segundo recibirán 122 euros; 127 los de tercero y cuarto, y 132 los de quinto y sexto'

the students of 1st & 2nd years will recieve 122 euros; 127 those of the 3rd & 4th, and 132 those of the 5th & 6th

more here

http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...-proximo-curso



sorry no time to translate any more but that was the important bit!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> in the Valencia region will now be available for all primary school children
> 
> 'Los alumnos de primero y segundo recibirán 122 euros; 127 los de tercero y cuarto, y 132 los de quinto y sexto'
> 
> ...


Hi. Yes, where i live in Andalucia this is also the case. Although I am not sure if the amounts are the same, and in Andalucia I think you have to pick up the cheque from the school some time this month (you do at our school anyway). 

However, the other thing is, and it may be different where you are, when it says primary school children, it doesn't include those who are in the Infant school part of the primary school. So, it only applies from the age of 6 when children are legally obliged to attend and therefore the government can say they are not obliged to provide free books at this age.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi. Yes, where i live in Andalucia this is also the case. Although I am not sure if the amounts are the same, and in Andalucia I think you have to pick up the cheque from the school some time this month (you do at our school anyway).
> 
> However, the other thing is, and it may be different where you are, when it says primary school children, it doesn't include those who are in the Infant school part of the primary school. So, it only applies from the age of 6 when children are legally obliged to attend and therefore the government can say they are not obliged to provide free books at this age.


I'm not sure about the infantil - tho I suspect you're right - and it would make sense

they'e been introducing this gradually over the past few years - started in 1 & 2 primary and went up 2 years at a time so that now they are including 5 & 6 primary this year

I have heard that they will continue going up 2 years at a time - so next year 1 & 2 instituto & so on

which if I have worked this out correctly my elder dd will benefit by year 4 instituto (she goes into year 2 in sept) - & I imagine that will be the only year that she does - since after that education isn't compulsory again!

I wouldn't be surprise if


----------

